

Let your theme song be your password - sysop073
http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2008/08/let-your-theme-song-be-your-password.html

======
brk
Actually, this reminded me of a decent password "generator" and rememberer
scheme I read about on /. many years ago. Take the first letters of the first
line of a favorite song and use that as your password. CIRPOTB was the example
used there, from the Pearl Jam song "Jeremy". Add a checksum digit if you like
(a number that corresponds the the length of the alpha part (cirpotb7). In
most cases this is as secure as anything else and easy to remember.

Another method that I have personally used is to take the FCC ID of a device I
carry (pager, cellphone, etc) and use that. After a few iterations you
remember it, it's very random, but you also have it written down in plaintext
with you if you forget.

~~~
sysop073
Those are decent because they generate random passwords. I don't really
understand this scheme, because if you have to keep track of a file to use as
your password you might as well just use a public key crypto system instead

